# Sterne in einer Grafik



## kleinertrauriger (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo und guten Tag an alle die das hier lesen,

hab da mal eine Frage. Ich habe nee Grafik erstellt. Jetzt will ich aber die Grafik so anpassen, dass es etwas mit Nightlive zu tun hat. Ich dachte da so an Sterne in der Fraik oder was wurdet ihr sagen ? Ach ja die Grafik liegt auf einem Blauen Hintergrund bis jetzt ist die Grafik Weiß soll ich die so lassen oder auch noch anderes machen ? 

Dann das zweite. Wie kann ich mit Photoshop 7.0 Sterne machen oder was eben zur Nacht passt ?

Liebe Gruß Martin


----------



## Xdreamer (4. Oktober 2004)

Hoi

Kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal einen Screenshot posten, damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann?
Im Moment ist mir irgendwie nicht klar wo das Problem vergraben liegt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Oktober 2004)

Entweder du nimmst Sterne aus den "Eigene Formen" Werkzeug oder aus den Werkzeugspitzen ( "Natürliche" glaube ich... )....


----------



## Digg-R- (4. Oktober 2004)

Man nehme Pinsel/Airbrush

Man mache erstma nen weißen Punkt 

Dann durchschneiden wir diesen Punkt in der Mitte mit 2 Geraden
Die 2 Geraden an den Enden etwas anspitzen, n bissl weichzeichnen und da has du 1 Stern
Das ist doch nachher so "klein" sagen wir mal das sieht dann in nem Nachtbild aus wie n Stern =)  
Gibts au Tutorials für bin aber grad zu faul um welche zu suchen  =D


----------



## da_Dj (4. Oktober 2004)

Wenn es kleine Sterne am Himmel werden sollen reicht es aus, mit einem kleinen weichen Brush und weiß (bissel gleblich evtl.) einfach ein wenig herum zu tupfen  Eventuell noch 'Schein nach aussen' bei Ebenenoptionen und voilá ...


----------



## Xdreamer (4. Oktober 2004)

Hmmm immer noch nicht sicher ob es dass ist was du brauchst, darum der Anhang :-]
Methode 1 ist nach Greg Martin's Sternentutorial, Beispiel 2 ist ein Simpler Brush mit eingestellter Streuung sowie dem Effekt "Schein nach Aussen" :-]


----------



## piabunny (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Das Sternenbild das nach dem Tutorial von Greg Martin gemacht wurde sieht super aus. Leider habe ich das Tut nicht gefunden, bin auch noch blutiger Anfänger....Wo finde ich das denn?   
Liebe Grüße Pia


----------



## Xdreamer (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Pia

Du findest das Tutorial hier. Viel Spass beim Nachbauen *gg*


----------



## ShadowMan (6. Oktober 2004)

Oder hier auf deutsch in einer etwas anderen Form 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

